# vr turbo



## Romerid3r (Jan 3, 2009)

delete.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

What turbo do u hav now and what size exhaust housing does it hav?


----------



## Romerid3r (Jan 3, 2009)

a 60-1 im unsure of exhuast housing


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ill always vote holset, for you a hx35


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Borg Warner EFR 6758 or 7064. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Borg...592431957&po=&ps=63&clkid=2335033710571739697


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

U really want something less laggier than a 60-1? I vote a 6262, 6265 with a. .68 exhaust housing... And its less than 900


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Those turbos u want are for 4cyl engines  where is your full boost at and where do you want your full boost to be at with the new turbo? 

Also with faster spooling turbos, it will run out of air flow top end and basically make ur car a burnout machine and break drivetrain parts... Aka trans, gears, axles... 

When u normally do a pull in 3rd @50mph do it in [email protected]


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

Romerid3r said:


> a 60-1 im unsure of exhuast housing


 
:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm: 

You spent several hundred dollars on something and have no idea what it is? 



Change the exhaust housing on your 60-1. There, less lag. Maybe next time spend more time researching what you're about to spend hard earned money on before your purchase.


----------



## Romerid3r (Jan 3, 2009)

i didnt put it the turbo i believe its the small one but idk......


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

Romerid3r said:


> hey guys lookn for a new turbo for my vrt lookng to make mid 400whp as i am, but a more streetable less laggy that a 60-1......im thinkn a gt30r or a pte57? wha u think ?


 60-1 T4 it good for that (450WHP), just get a .81 tang back hse or bigger, .81 back hse, boost will come in around 3800RPM on a VR6, a smaller than .81 turbo back hse you'll loose top end HP. I'm holping you have an O2M tranny or you're running race gears for the 450WHP, have you think about traction/tires/clutch/fuel/intercooler/exhaust set up for all that power coming in around 3800RPM?


----------



## Romerid3r (Jan 3, 2009)

lol tires are m main concern cant keep em for long lol


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

I think this is notreno's (spelling) old car


----------



## Romerid3r (Jan 3, 2009)

u are correct sir many ghetto things from rich but they are fixed......boost leaks, oil leaks, oil pan, stripped hub that was heicoiled etc....now the turbo is blown i believe.....still in love with the car tho runs very well always no problems what soever now besides the possibly blown turbo. which is being fixed now


----------



## somekarmacop (Mar 7, 2007)

30r youll spool up quick, i think itd be good for you.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

30r will spool up real low, pretty sure theres a few guys around that have em. curious on surge with those, killer on the driveline though, you'd have to have a decent sized exhaust housing on it if you desire any top end.


ive got a 60-1 with a .58a/r exhaust, starts building at 3grand


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

.58 A/R is too small on a vr6, you'll lose a lot of top end power, it will start choking after 350WHP


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Tried t3 0.63 housing on a t04s. Choked after 5500 rpm.


----------



## Romerid3r (Jan 3, 2009)

yes i heard that 2 .....i think im stayn with the bigger 60-1


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

Go 6765 billet bb


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

snobum said:


> Go 6765 billet bb


for 400whp...why?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

snobum said:


> Go 6765 billet bb


lol. fail.


----------



## Romerid3r (Jan 3, 2009)

haha not trying to blow it up


----------



## Romerid3r (Jan 3, 2009)

67 lol? not trying to make that power if i switch it will wouthout doubt be a 6262


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

This thread perplexes me?.... I have a .60 trim 63 a/r. I bought a .82 a/r because it honestly spools too fast. It doesn't give the motor a chance to prove it's torque. First and second gear are basically useless for me. Third finally starts grabbing and fourth and fifth are beast gears. Do a little more searching before posting man, .60 trim is probably the smallest you would ever want to go on a VR which is one of the faster spooling turbos.


----------

